# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Forum title

## Анатолий

Please rename the forum to Ukra*i*nian lounge  ::

----------


## TATY

Yes, can we please have the spelling of Ukrainian corrected and also can we have a little Ukrainian flag like the rest of the boards. If the sub-title underneath is too big, then get rid of it or reduce it.

----------


## Lampada

Отправила ПМ Админу.

----------


## Zaya

> Please rename the forum to Ukra*i*nian lounge

 Thank you for this remark.   ::

----------


## Yazeed

Oh wow.  How could I not notice that?

----------


## Dogboy182

Jeez, they're never happy are they?

----------


## Rtyom

With so many years, I haven't noticed it.  How bad is this sentence?

----------


## Dogboy182

> With so many years, I haven't noticed it.  How bad is this sentence?

 :P Not that bad. 
If you mean the forum title then probably "(Even) after so many years, I didn't notice it" I guess you could say haven't but didn't sounds better.

----------


## Rtyom

Yes, I knew something was wrong. Thank you for pointing out.  ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

Done!

----------


## xRoosterx

and the flag?   ::

----------


## TATY

> and the flag?

 I've asked for the flag before. The admin guy said it doens't fit because the forum description is too long. So shorten the description!!

----------


## MasterAdmin

The flag is set. If you guys have a suggestion for a better description of the Ukrainian Lounge then let me know.

----------


## TATY

Ура! Дуже дякую, пане Мастер Адмін! 
Now, I think this forum should be moved up the list to be be above Arabic, as it is the most related to Russian.

----------


## Rtyom

Теперь эта тема эпохальная. 
К сожалению, не смогу написать это по-украински.

----------


## BappaBa

> Ура! Дуже дякую, пане Мастер Адмін!

 Терпеть не могу слова _пан_, не приучен... Для украинцев _пан_ звучит нормально?

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by TATY  Ура! Дуже дякую, пане Мастер Адмін!   Терпеть не могу слова _пан_, не приучен... Для украинцев _пан_ звучит нормально?

 Попрошу! Не "для украинцев", а "в украинском". Да, в украинском языке это ещё и вежливое обращение. Для меня нормально звучит, даже красиво.   :: 
А вот в русском "пан" не звучит и для меня, последний раз я его видела в художественном произведении (переведённом с чешского).

----------

